# Can People Feel Someone Watching Them?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You know that thing when you turn around and look for no reason and find someone there looking at you? 

Is there something going on with this?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Try not wearing your underwear outside your pants.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Is there something going on with this?


Your movement of turning around attracts their attention and they look.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Your movement of turning around attracts their attention and they look.


What about you're alone and just feel there's somebody there and you look and someone is there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> What about you're alone and just feel there's somebody there and you look and someone is there.


Maybe you heard a tiny sound or felt the air move.

It doesn't necessarily mean there's some mysterious force at work.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> What about you're alone and just feel there's somebody there and you look and someone is there.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I believe there is.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Could be in a previous life you pissed someone off and they're after you or maybe it's this life and you have a stalker. Remember, just because you're a paranoid schizophrenic doesn't mean some one is wrong.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was a study published in the journal _Developmental Psychology_ in the mid-to-late '90s (I have it somewhere in the basement) in which a significant percentage of children reporting feeling that someone was watching them, even when they were alone. It encompasses what Freud referred to as the superego, and reflects the development of what one might call "conscience". In short, more normal than unusual, although taken to extremes it tends to form the basis of paranoid schizophrenia. 

Still, the sense that we are being watched keeps us on the up-and-up. Urban/community planners note that crime levels drop when an area is populated enough that there is always enough people around. It's the deserted streets that allow for individuals to do things they wouldn't consider doing with witnesses and social pressure around.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> There was a study published in the journal _Developmental Psychology_ in the mid-to-late '90s (I have it somewhere in the basement) in which a significant percentage of children reporting feeling that someone was watching them, even when they were alone. It encompasses what Freud referred to as the superego, and reflects the development of what one might call "conscience". In short, more normal than unusual, although taken to extremes it tends to form the basis of paranoid schizophrenia.
> 
> Still, the sense that we are being watched keeps us on the up-and-up. Urban/community planners note that crime levels drop when an area is populated enough that there is always enough people around. It's the deserted streets that allow for individuals to do things they wouldn't consider doing with witnesses and social pressure around.


When you get out of bed make sure one foot hits the floor before the other. Makes it easier to stomp on the monster when it grabs the first foot. And it seems that the sense of being watched, witnesses and social pressure don't mean much any more. Also seems that crime seems to escalate with more people around. The more people, houses etc. there are the more targets there are and a lot easier it is to get away.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Every time I look at gear sales adds, I feel like I m being watched.

and bang... my wife is there !!!  


its scary...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my dogs can look at me for hours, or he's sleeping with his eyes open. Whichever, it's quite endearing. He's doing it right now.

Otherwise I think it's just co-incidence or chance or paranoia.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

True story. I go for a walk along the Squamish River every morning. One morning I felt like someone was watching me. I turned around and there was a large black bear about 30 meters behind me, following me down the dike. Don't know if I had subliminally heard it or what but the feeling of being watched was incredible.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> True story. I go for a walk along the Squamish River every morning. One morning I felt like someone was watching me. I turned around and there was a large black bear about 30 meters behind me, following me down the dike. Don't know if I had subliminally heard it or what but the feeling of being watched was incredible.


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

True story. I go for a walk along the Squamish River every morning. One morning I felt like someone was watching me. I turned around and there was a large black bear about 30 meters behind me, following me down the dike. Don't know if I had subliminally heard it or what but the feeling of being watched was incredible.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Every time I look at gear sales adds, I feel like I m being watched.


Any idea as to why this might be happening?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> Any idea as to why this might be happening?


No idea whatsoever !


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Of course you're being watched. And you is watching you, in past, present and future lives. The world is one big pulsing throb of breathing life. Infinite consciousness and infinite awareness awaits us all. Enjoy the next step, inward and outward.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> When you get out of bed make sure one foot hits the floor before the other. Makes it easier to stomp on the monster when it grabs the first foot. And it seems that the sense of being watched, witnesses and social pressure don't mean much any more. Also seems that crime seems to escalate with more people around. The more people, houses etc. there are the more targets there are and a lot easier it is to get away.


The data would suggest the opposite. But then I suppose that would depend on what one includes in the definition of crime. You're much less likely to be mugged on the street, or sexually assaulted, if there are other people around. What happens indoors, where there are no other witnesses or people to intervene, is a whole other matter.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe that we create the reality around us every time we look around and acknowledge it. But what the bleep do I know.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The data would suggest the opposite. But then I suppose that would depend on what one includes in the definition of crime. You're much less likely to be mugged on the street, or sexually assaulted, if there are other people around. What happens indoors, where there are no other witnesses or people to intervene, is a whole other matter.


The data might suggest the opposite, I'm just going by what happens on the streets here. Not too sure about Ottawa but there are a lot of places in say Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver, Surrey, Saskatoon etc. where you can get mugged and assaulted....sexual or not, day or night......people and cameras around or not. Especially by the younger generation. BTW I think, according to data,it's around 80% to 90% of all sexual assaults, ranging from someone grabbing a hand full to being being penetrated, are not reported.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Happens to me all the time! In my defence, my family says I’m a freak magnet. I could be standing with a group of 10,000 people and the one freak there will always gravitate towards me! That may have something to do with it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyway, back to being watched.....my son and others including the grand daughters know that the fastest way to get me to wake up is to just stare at me.....doesn't matter where I'm sleeping. It's a lot safer than say shaking my shoulder. Did I hear them....maybe, maybe not.....not sure. A lot of times this would happen in the dark. On occasion it would be a cat, quietly sitting on the floor, that would wake me up.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Threat detection happens subconsciously.

I think anything that looks like forward facing eyes, a snake or a spider is going to set off your spidey senses, even if it’s just a cucumber.

Why spiders? How big were these spiders?








Far Side 11/17/83 | The far side, Far side cartoons, Animal humour


Sep 3, 2019 - This Pin was discovered by Lance Howard. Discover (and save!) your own Pins on Pinterest




www.pinterest.ca


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Every time I look at gear sales adds, I feel like I m being watched.
> 
> and bang... my wife is there !!!
> 
> ...


I can't imagine why.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Please be kind and don't rush to judgement of others, this covid crap is doing all of us in at times. The internet does not help when the very structure of communication upon it promotes tweets instead of rational discourse. The fashionable TL;DR bullshit of the internet is a curse upon society and has resulted in people obtaining power who are incapable of actually reading what others are trying to say.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

It happens to crazy people that smoke too much weed!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> Threat detection happens subconsciously.
> 
> I think anything that looks like forward facing eyes, a snake or a spider is going to set off your spidey senses, even if it’s just a cucumber.
> 
> ...


I've seen that face at quite a few bars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Eric Reesor said:


> Please be kind and don't rush to judgement of others, this covid crap is doing all of us in at times. The internet does not help when the very structure of communication upon it promotes tweets instead of rational discourse. The fashionable TL;DR bullshit of the internet is a curse upon society and has resulted in people obtaining power who are incapable of actually reading what others are trying to say.


If you have to read between the lines then someone usually has something to hide.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336844


These days if she gets that close then it's already a win .....................................


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> These days if she gets that close then it's already a win .....................................


Had an ex girlfriend who used to say more than a mouthful is a waste. She knew the difference between love and lust.
Btw right now I’m drinking bad coffee at the uni of Calgary medical center. Of course people are watching me. Just hope this study pays good.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

player99 said:


> What about you're alone and just feel there's somebody there and you look and someone is there.


I don`t think we all share exactly the same abilities when it comes to sensing our environment. Intuition is part of that but not really what you`re talking about.

Some would say if it hasn`t been qualified and quantified by someone in a lab coat, it`s not real. 

Yet I have witnessed enough to come to believe that some people can sense things others can`t, but it`s not well understood, inconsistent, and if you make claims others will attack you.

As a person who spent some considerable time alone in the woods...here`s one to ponder. If you notice an animal before it notices you, look away, and then look only with peripheral vision ,and remove it from your "minds eye" or thought focus, for lack of a better description...If you make no noise, and the wind is in the proper direction, the animal may never notice you. If you stare and focus your intention on the creature, you get busted right away....usually.

People aren`t carbon copies of each other...we`re all unique, some just a little more sensitive than others. In jungle life that`s a survival advantage.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to get that feeling. People around, all looking at me. Perhaps murmuring or talking about me. Maybe even pointing. I was on stage playing guitar at the time. Fortunately, that feeling has completely vanished in the last 8 months.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

_"Met a girl called Lola and I took her back to my place
Feeling guilty, feeling scared, hidden cameras everywhere
Stop! Hold on, stay in control
Girl, I want you here with me
But I'm really not as cool as I'd like to be
'Cause theres a red, under my bed
And theres a little yellow man in my head
And theres a true blue inside of me
That keeps stopping me, touching ya, watching ya, loving ya
Paranoia, the destroyer
Paranoia, the destroyer
Well I fell asleep, then I woke feelin kinda queer
Lola looked at me and said, ooh you look so weird
She said, man, there's really something wrong with you
One day youre gonna self-destruct
You're up, you're down, I cant work you out
You get a good thing going then you blow yourself out
Silly boy, ya self-destroyer
Silly boy, ya self-destroyer
Silly boy, you got so much to live for
So much to aim for, so much to try for
You blowing it all with paranoia
You're so insecure, you self-destroyer
Paranoia, the destroyer
(Here it goes again)
Paranoia, the destroyer
Doctor, Doctor, help me please, I know you'll understand
Theres a time device inside of me, Im a self-destructin man
Theres a red under my bed
And theres a little green man in my head
And he said, you're not going crazy, you're just a bit sad
'Cause there's a man in ya, gnawing ya, tearing ya into two
Silly boy, ya self-destroyer
Paranoia, the destroyer
Self-destroyer, wreck your health
Destroy your friends, destroy yourself
The time device of self-destruction
Light the fuse and start eruption
Paranoia, the destroyer
(Here's to paranoia)
Paranoia, the destroyer
(Hey hey, here it goes)
Paranoia, the destroyer
(And it goes like this)
Paranoia, the destroyer
(And it goes like this)"_

Guess it all starts with a girl named @Lola 😕


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> _"Met a girl called Lola and I took her back to my place
> Feeling guilty, feeling scared, hidden cameras everywhere
> Stop! Hold on, stay in control
> Girl, I want you here with me
> ...


Did the champagne taste like Coca Cola?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Better than most, not as good as some.


Better than most? Any records or vids out?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> True story. I go for a walk along the Squamish River every morning. One morning I felt like someone was watching me. I turned around and there was a large black bear about 30 meters behind me, following me down the dike. Don't know if I had subliminally heard it or what but the feeling of being watched was incredible.


This happened to you twice⁉😜


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Standard gag for KapnKrunch at family gathering: 

Stand behind a son-in-law as close as possible. Stare at the back of their head with the utmost belligerent intensity. After a ridiculous length of time, walk away muttering: 

"They say any reasonably sentient creature can sense when they are being watched."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Standard gag for KapnKrunch at family gathering:
> 
> Stand behind a son-in-law as close as possible. Stare at the back of their head with the utmost belligerent intensity. After a ridiculous length of time, walk away muttering:
> 
> "They say any reasonably sentient creature can sense when they are being watched."


Before I ever stood that close to my son's in law I hid my wallet.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Electraglide 

Hmm. Makes me think. Best way to pickpocket is never look at the victim - he might sense something.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Now is it son's in law or son in laws? From what I understand the best way to pickpocket someone is to bump into them.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

As to the OP, a millenia of survival of your ancestors has developed a, "fight or flight" sense. Best advice it to trust it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

At the request of the OP I'm opening the thread. I'm going to delete any posts that are the least bit confrontational, including my own. Let's see what we're left with, and how long civility reigns.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Only my cat. And that is when he wants something, or just to remind me he exists


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, if you believe in Acupressure, and acupuncture, and reflexology, etc, you're believing in "TCM" (traditional chinese medicine). 

The west will call the acu points "meridians". Some people from India call them "chakras".... 

Now, before you roll your eyes, consider that the US Library of Medicine has performed studies such as "Wave-Induced Flow in Meridians" that help link TCM in a way that helps westerners sleep at night. There are some studies (US same source), that will try to determine where in the anatomy these 'meridians' are actually located. Interesting, kinda.

There's a lot more to it, but what I'm getting at is that, if you agree with the study (I dunno, maybe you're smarter than all the doctor's involved and have done your own extensive research that contradicts these findings - we all know guitarists are mother fucking geniuses, right?), then it would follow that you unknowingly believe in the "nadis". The nadis are a network of paths found throughout the body that energy channel through. When an acupuncturist pierces into a meridian, he's helping the flow move along. There's another study performed by the USLoM that I believe refers or tracks these 'nadis'.

So ... TCM will say that there's a subtle body of energy around each person and the meridians continue out into this subtle body. I'm not sure where western study has ended up in this regard. Anyway, I suspect that people who are sensitive to peoples' stares have some sort of heightened awareness that's tied in to this "energy body". 

That said, I also think that some people are just nervous weirdos.

Here is a link to one study: Wave-Induced Flow in Meridians Demonstrated Using Photoluminescent Bioceramic Material on Acupuncture Points

I could get more and even research the subtle body stuff, but I honestly don't give enough shit. Close-minded people will typically continue to be close-minded. It'd be cool if I could one day liberate the close-minded people by jamming my penis in their ears. Best mind fuck ever (I promise to not be gentle). I'd probably have to believe in this bullshit myself though, and TCM is for the weak.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> It'd be cool if I could one day liberate the close-minded people by jamming my penis in their ears


Couldn't help but think of Richard Pryor


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Couldn't help but think of Richard Pryor


That's about the size of it.


----------

